# New Chef's Choice 615 slicer.  A couple of questions for owners!



## worktogthr (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, my lovely wife convinced me to get a slicer as an early birthday present so for a test run I defrosted a nice eye round I had in the freezer.  

Due to a busy week, the smoker was not an option so I oven roasted it.  Used a method I have been using for a while:

1.  Rub the roast liberally with garlic salt and wrap it up and in the fridge over night.
2.  Unwrap it and give it a good deal
    cracked black pepper.
3.  Roast it in a 225 oven until it reaches 115 IT.
4.  Shut the oven off but don't  open the door 
5.  take it out of the oven when the IT reaches 130.  

The whole process took about 2 hours or so.  I let it rest for a couple hours and sliced it in half just to check the doneness.













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Oct 11, 2014






Wrapped it up and stuck it into the fridge until the next day.

Loaded into the slicer:












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Oct 11, 2014






Sliced fairly evenly;












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Oct 11, 2014






Now.. For the questions.

1) how do you keep the thickness knob from
Moving while slicing?  
2). How much if any pressure should I be applying for deli thin slices?
3). Is the smooth blade necessary for the most thin, uniform cuts?  
4.). How often and with what so I need to lubricate different parts of the machine?

Thanks all for your help!

-Chris


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 11, 2014)

Can't help you with the slicer questions. One tip though that will help you get better slices is to partially freeze the meat prior to slicing.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 11, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> Well, my lovely wife convinced me to get a slicer as an early birthday present so for a test run I defrosted a nice eye round I had in the freezer.
> 
> 
> Now.. For the questions.
> ...


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks guys for all of your help.  Dave, I will definitely check to see if I can tighten that knob and grab the smooth blade ASAP.   Another question that I just thought of that's related to having a slicer... Let's say a cheese I like goes on sale at the local market.   Could I get away with buying a chunk of it and slicing myself?  I would expect as a block it would last longer than having them pre slice it.  How long do you think it would last?  I would seal it in an air tight container.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 12, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> Thanks guys for all of your help. Dave, I will definitely check to see if I can tighten that knob and grab the smooth blade ASAP. Another question that I just thought of that's related to having a slicer... Let's say a cheese I like goes on sale at the local market. Could I get away with buying a chunk of it and slicing myself? I would expect as a block it would last longer than having them pre slice it. How long do you think it would last? I would seal it in an air tight container.


Nice slicer. As for the cheese yes you can use your slicer on it. I vacuum seal all of my cheese and it last forever.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2014)

:yeahthat:  Use a vacuum sealer...  air tight container will not help with the formation of mold ....   I wrap my cheese in plastic the in a vacuum bag....    Only way to go....  and I haven't found my slicer does a good job on cheese...  so I still use a knife...


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 13, 2014)

Man... Now you guys are going to make me buy a vacuum sealer haha


----------



## themule69 (Oct 13, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> Man... Now you guys are going to make me buy a vacuum sealer haha


Not just a vacuum sealer













CB 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Sep 23, 2014


















vacmaster vp112 2.jpg



__ themule69
__ Dec 25, 2013


















vacmaster vp12.jpg



__ themule69
__ Dec 25, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daveomak (Oct 23, 2014)

I just sliced about 15#'s of bacon ....  Had something unusual happen....

The slices, on a few slices, got thicker toward the end of the slice.....  I checked the thickness knob and it hadn't moved....  
My bacon was fairly frozen...  the slices that were exposed to the room air, still on the slab, sliced perfect...  as I continued inward, toward meat that was frozen "harder", the thickness wandered toward thicker slices...   after some serious analysis, I determined.....  the torque from the blade slicing through meat that was "more" frozen than the outer warmer meat, caused the motor/blade housing to "lift, or rise" away from the sliding meat table, causing thicker slices at the end of the slice....   kind of like a wedge shape..  exactly like a wedge you would buy to shim stuff...   wooden wedges in the home improvement department...

Sooooooo, I concluded.....  If your bacon is "too" frozen, this situation will occur...  that situation could also cause problems in the future, with gearing in the slicer...

It's not a commercial slicer but does me just fine.....

Hopefully this will help someone down the road....  If this happens again.....   I will try the "serrated" blade... can't imagine it will help but it's worth a try....

Dave......


----------



## gunkle (Mar 26, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I just sliced about 15#'s of bacon .... Had something unusual happen....
> 
> The slices, on a few slices, got thicker toward the end of the slice..... I checked the thickness knob and it hadn't moved....
> My bacon was fairly frozen... the slices that were exposed to the room air, still on the slab, sliced perfect... as I continued inward, toward meat that was frozen "harder", the thickness wandered toward thicker slices... after some serious analysis, I determined..... the torque from the blade slicing through meat that was "more" frozen than the outer warmer meat, caused the motor/blade housing to "lift, or rise" away from the sliding meat table, causing thicker slices at the end of the slice.... kind of like a wedge shape.. exactly like a wedge you would buy to shim stuff... wooden wedges in the home improvement department...
> ...


did you try the serrated blade? Did it make a diference? Looking to order this slicer in the next week or two.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2015)

I did not try the serrated blade.....   but, as the meat warmed up a few degrees, the slices improved...  sooooooo, having the meat about 3/4 frozen is probably the best.....


----------



## gunkle (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks for the tip.


----------



## dave17a (Mar 28, 2015)

Yep 3/4 frozen. As have posted, Moms old Sears slicer, all plastic. The warmer the meat gets the more bogged down she gets. Grab a 6 lb. belly  with both hands slice.


----------

